# BCMF - Mountain events in France



## Ajay (15 Jul 2014)

BCMF or Brevet Cyclo Montagnard Français are events organised by local clubs in each of the 5 French mountain ranges under the banner of the FFCT (French equiv of CTC). I've done three and absolutely love 'em! I'm recently back from the Jura and Vosges events.
They usually average about 230km with 4000m climbing, done either in one day or two. We do the later and enjoy an overnight en route in a mountain resort with hundreds of other cyclos. Anyone else partake?


----------



## Ajay (30 Jul 2014)

That'll be a no then!


----------



## yello (4 Aug 2014)

Seen them mentioned in the FFCT mag and they do look interesting, particularly the tourist versions. Haven't been sufficiently motivated to do one as yet though!

If I were though, the one that takes in the Col des Aravis would probably be the one I'd go for.


----------



## User269 (4 Aug 2014)

Hmmm..................looks interesting for next year perhaps. Tell us more?


----------

